# Student visa?



## naughtystudent (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello im gonna be on a student visa and i have heard that you can only work 40 hours a month in total, What would happen if i worked over that ? 
How would they know? 

I know someone that has his wage slips changed so he looks like 40 hours a fortnight but at a higher wage but really does 35 hours a week .. and they havent been caught out


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

I can assure you if number of possible hours work is so important you are unlikely to get a visa ..... anyway if you have a visa, it's an average of 20 hours per week during term.


----------

